# 3.25km in 26 minutes



## lucy123 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi All

On a different post today I asked for help as was and have been feeling quite low lately and didn;t want to turn to food. I got some brilliant menu suggestions to get me through the weekend so thanks for that everyone.

I did feel like phoning my PT and telling herf I needed to cancel today as felt like i had no energy at all and a cold.

However, I didn't. I went anyway and managed to run 3.25k in 26 minutes WITHOUT STOPPING!!!  Yeah. I know to the hardened runners on here, the time isn't amazing but I am so proud of myself, and even more so because I seem to have broken the cycle of feeling sorry for myself and turning to food, instead I will turn to running, and have something healthy but special to eat.

Strangely...I don't feel so low now either!

Thanks all again for the support.


----------



## bev (Nov 18, 2010)

You certainly have 'turned a corner' or was it a road.....well done Lucy - it just shows you what serotonin does for you.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2010)

Well done Lucy! The endorphins from the achievement and the exercise will have lifted your mood and is also why running can become addictive! I've forced myself out for a run on many occasions when not really feeling like it, only to really feel better afterwards!  The only problem is when you overdo it and get injured - then you really miss it  So take care, and congratulations again on your achievement - fantastic!


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks Bev and Alan..
Alan - how are you doing with the leg now? Are you back running?
I will really try to not overdo it, to be honest with the tennis and the gym I don't think my outside runs will be do often - looking at twice a week I think.


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 18, 2010)

Lucy that is absolutely brilliant. Well done xxx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Thanks Bev and Alan..
> Alan - how are you doing with the leg now? Are you back running?
> I will really try to not overdo it, to be honest with the tennis and the gym I don't think my outside runs will be do often - looking at twice a week I think.



Not yet - I don't think I did my bad leg a lot of favours by walking across most of London on Saturday!


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh dear it does sound quite a nasty long lasting injury.
I really hope for you it gets better soon - I am sure you are missing the running.
Thank goodness you didn't attempt the marathon!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Oh dear it does sound quite a nasty long lasting injury.
> I really hope for you it gets better soon - I am sure you are missing the running.
> Thank goodness you didn't attempt the marathon!



It's not so bad really - I can walk on it, but know that the added impact of running will make it hurt within the first few steps


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 18, 2010)

Well done Lucy! 

I know what Northey is saying about being addicted to exercise. I almost feel compelled to do my daily walk now and do miss it if I ever fail to get out.


----------



## tracey w (Nov 19, 2010)

Well done Lucy. Sometimes its so hard to feel motivated if we are low, but you got through it and now feel better for it. Thats great!


----------



## cazscot (Nov 20, 2010)

WOW Lucy that is fantastic, what and achievement


----------

